# Dextrose tablets?



## Jadosa (Jun 1, 2016)

Are dextrose tabs useful


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2016)

Jadosa said:


> Are dextrose tabs useful


Hi @Jadosa, welcome to the forum  Are they useful for what? They can help people when they have a low blood sugar level, but other than that I don't think they have much of a function, certainly not in most Type 2 diets as they raise blood sugar levels very quickly.

Have you been diagnosed long?


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi Jadosa,

If you are taking anti-diabetic drugs (like glyburide) then (from bitter experience) they are a useful thing to have on your person in case of hypo, particularly if you are exercising. Even now, since quitting the Glyburide, I still have them on-hand... Just in case, though the likelihood of going hypo given my current diet & medication is extremely low.

Hope this helps.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 1, 2016)

Only if your drugs that might make you hypo!


----------



## Copepod (Jun 1, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Jadosa.
Personally, I far prefer jelly babies over glucose tablets if I need to treat my own hypoglycaemia - much cheaper, nicer tasting and less medical.


----------



## Jadosa (Jun 1, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hi @Jadosa, welcome to the forum  Are they useful for what? They can help people when they have a low blood sugar level, but other than that I don't think they have much of a function, certainly not in most Type 2 diets as they raise blood sugar levels very quickly.
> 
> Have you been diagnosed long?


Not long what do you eat to many carbs don't work for me I'm confused


----------



## Jadosa (Jun 1, 2016)

Can somebody recommend a diet for a diabetic with a sweet tooth


----------



## trophywench (Jun 1, 2016)

Dextrose tablets are only sold to diabetics really, for them to use to treat mega low blood glucose Jadosa.  A small amount of something that increases the BG again MUST be used as very low blood sugar is an emergency!

If you are not on any drugs which induce low blood sugar - then it is most unlikely that you would ever need them!

Are you on any drugs at all, or 'diet and exercise' only?


----------



## trophywench (Jun 1, 2016)

LOL - there are things with artificial sweeteners in them but you have to be so careful with an awful lot of them because certain kinds give you the runs as a side effect! (and the wind - that's the sort that comes out of our rear end - not burping!)

Try things like a bit of sugar free jelly, or a fruit yoghurt - but you will have to read the labels and get the ones with the least amount of Carbohydrate in them - that's all the carb content - not ONLY the 'sugar' content.  And don't look at the 'Per 100g' value - it's the 'Per Pot' value you want, cos once you've started eating a pot, you're most unlikely to only eat 100g LOL


----------



## Jadosa (Jun 2, 2016)

Yeh I take metformin although I am not keen how grams per pot is ok I always base it on 100gram


----------



## grovesy (Jun 2, 2016)

Metformin in theory don't cause hypos, so you should not need !


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 2, 2016)

grovesy said:


> Metformin in theory don't cause hypos


Despite low-carbing I still take Metformin (more for it's other affects) & have yet to have a hypo since the first week in January (when I quit the Glyburide). Hypos in T2's who are not taking anti-diabetics are extremely rare


----------

